#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  portas para vpn

## roggy

Galera,

nos dois lados da minha vpn tenho nat nos servidores. Quando tiro minhas regras de fw das duas pontas, fecho o tunel e uma rede pinga a outra. Quando ativo minhas regras nao consigo pingar mais. Alguem sabe quais portas devo liberar para a vpn funcionar?
Ja liberei a 50, 51, 500 e nada!!

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## xstefanox

Depende do quê você tá usando de VPN. OpenVPN utiliza a porta 5900, mas para cada túnel, é necessário o uso de uma porta diferente.

----------


## Duca

Olá.

*xstefanox* , salve engano por padrão o OpenVpn usa a porta 5000 para as versões 1.x e 1194 a partir da versão 2.x.

Ab, Duca :-)

----------


## xstefanox

> Olá.
> 
> *xstefanox* , salve engano por padrão o OpenVpn usa a porta 5000 para as versões 1.x e 1194 a partir da versão 2.x.
> 
> Ab, Duca :-)


Opa! Brigado pela correção! =)

----------


## roggy

acho q o problema esta nas minhas regras. Vou posta-las para vcs verem:

#Variaveis
IFACE=eth0
LAN=192.168.10.0/24

#Ativar modulos
modprobe iptable_nat
modprobe ip_conntrack
modprobe ip_nat_ftp

#Limpar regras
iptables -t nat -F
iptables -t filter -F
iptables -t mangle -F

#Alterar policiamento
iptables -P INPUT DROP
iptables -P FORWARD DROP

#Protecao contra syn floods
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies

#Compartilhar a conexao
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $IFACE -j MASQUERADE
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

#-----------------------
# Redirecionamentos #
#-----------------------

#Proxy transparente
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

#---------------------
# Regras de INPUT #
#---------------------

#Entrar somente o necessario
iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

#SSH interno
iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -s $LAN -p tcp --syn --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#SSH externo
#iptables -A INPUT -i $IFACE -s 10.11.40.0/24 -p tcp --syn --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#Web
iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

#Squid
iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT

#PING
iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT

#-----------------------
# Regras de FORWARD #
#-----------------------

#Passar somente o ncessario
iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

#DNS
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT

#Web
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

#SSH
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p tcp --syn --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

#HTTPS
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT

#FTP
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

#PING
iptables -A FORWARD -o $IFACE -s $LAN -p icmp -j ACCEPT

----------


## Duca

Cara, no site do OpenVpn tem uma configuração de um firewall amigável ao OpenVpn.
Dê uma olhadinha no How-To do OpenVpn, lá tem com cetreza.

Ab, Duca :-)

----------

